# Cerakote 10/04/2011



## user207

Here are some photos of some more Cerakote projects that I just finished up. The two hand guns were for customers, the knife, and flashlight are mine.


----------



## 155SprtFsh

*Thanks tim!!!!!!!*

Yeah, Tim should have taken a picture before the gun was coated. This model 36 was made in 1982 and had been neglected ever since. I don’t think it would classify as a collector due to the rust, scratches and loose hammer. I went out to his store on Saturday and picked it up today…Tuesday…I think that is that is three (3) days!!!!!! The hammer is tight now and the “cerakote” colors look great!!!!!!!!!If you are thinking about having this done I would go by I let him show you what he can DO.
And the price is right!!!!!
So this is what it looked like before………………………………….


----------



## MrFish

That doesn't even look like the same gun. Good deal.


----------



## 155SprtFsh

I couldn't beleive it...you would think the coating would fill in the S&W logo and name on barrel... but it doesn't...thin and durable coating. It's the way to go...i think i will keep it... hell maybe carry it!!!!!!!!!!


----------

